# Steckernetzteile liefern komische oder keine Spannung ??



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

Moin.
Auf der Suche nach möglichen Stromquellen für den seperaten Betrieb eines CD-Laufwerkes habe ich mal ein paar alte Steckernetzteile vermessen, die hier rumlagen. Ergebniss: Bei drei von vier lagen im mV Bereich, eins lieferte 16 V statt 13 V, eins 8 V statt 4,5 V und ein einstellbares lieferte meistens gar nichts, einmal aber kurz 24 V, als die maximalen 12 V eingestellt waren. duh 
Man könnte jetzt sagen, das Multimeter (Voltcraft 160) ist hinüber oder der messende ist zu blöd. Aber die Referenz in Form von Akkus/Batterien in drei Spannungsbereichen wurde richtig gemessen.
Umgekehrt könnten natürlich die Netzteile hinüber sein (zufällig. sechs von sechs), aber zumindet das 16-statt-13 und vor allem auch eins der "nix" bringer bringen ihre jeweiligen Endgeräte (ein Router, von dem aber ohnehin nur der Switch-Teil funktioniert und ein Printserver, den ich nie zum laufen brachte) zumindest noch dazu, ein paar LEDs sinnvoll zu aktivieren.

Kann mir das wer erklären? Wüsste nicht, dass diese Billigdinger irgendwelche Schutzschaltungen/Kompatibilitätsprobleme/... haben.


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2012)

Billignetzteile liefern oft nicht das was sie sollen und haben auch häufig eine begrenzte Lebenserwartung, das hab ich auch schon öfters erlebt

Kann man wohl nichts machen; eventuell aufschrauben, vielleicht kann man den Fehler ja erkennen aber die Teile sind so einen Aufwand meist nicht wert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

Ich rede hier von den vergossenen Dingern, die in die Steckdose kommen. Nicht von den verschraubten Billigdingern, die in den PC kommen, obwohl sie in den Müll gehören


----------



## bingo88 (7. März 2012)

Ich habe einige günstige Exemplare dieser Steckernetzteile gesehen. Der innere Aufbau war stets nach dem Motto "weniger ist mehr". Bspw. hatte ich mal ein (angeblich kurschlussfestes ) Billigsteckernetzteil. 230V rein, 9V (DC) raus. Nachdem Ableben des besagten Geräts habe ich es mal geöffnet und viel war da nicht zu sehen: Ein Trafo, ein Gleichrichter simpelster Bauart (eine Diode -> Einweggleichrichter) und ein unterdimensionierter Sieb-Elko. Warum da keine sauberen 9V rauskamen, war mir ab dann auch klar  Für ein CD-Laufwerk benötigst du allerdings ziemlich saubere und stabile Spannungen, daher wirst du mit so einem Billigheimer vermutlich wenig Vergnügen haben (braucht ein CD-LW nicht eh zwei Spannungen, 5V und 12V? War früher zumindest mal so ^^).

Ein anderer Punkt ist eventuell auch, dass die Spannung im Leerlauf höher liegt, damit die bei Last nicht zu sehr einbricht. Ich habe zumindest solche Geräte auch schon mal gesehen. Manche Netzteile machen auch nur eine AC-AC Wandlung, die DC-Wandlung erfolgt dann erst im Gerät (mein WLAN-Router arbeitet so).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2012)

Jup, das CD-Laufwerk braucht beide - aber man kann ja zwei nehmen 
Die Billigbauweise hätte ich genau so erwartet (okay: Einweg-Richtung nicht unbedingt, aber für einen Laufwerksmotor dürfte selbst das reichen) und hatte ich als Erklärung für den +3 V Überschießer in Betracht gezogen, aber insbesondere das eine fast-0-V, dass trotzdem einen Router Leben einhaucht, wundert mich. Sowas könnte ich mir nur mit einer (bei zwei Adern) aufwendigen Sicherheitsschaltung erklären, die vom angeschlossenen Gerät eine Art PowerGood-Signal erwartet. 

Wechselstrom soll übrigens keines der getesteten abgeben, zumindest laut Aufdruck


----------



## bingo88 (7. März 2012)

Eventuell tut es ja auch ein gutes 12V-Netzteil mit ner zusätzlichen nachgeschalteten Platine, die noch einen LM7805 Spannungsregler (o. ä.) für die 5V beherbergt. So könntest du auch direkt ein normales LW-Stromkabel anschließen, um das LW zu versorgen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2012)

Ich kann auch für 15 € ein entsprechendes NT kaufen. Aber hier gings ja eigentlich darum, altem Schrott eine Funktion zu geben - und das komplette B-AT NT, das das Laufwerk im Moment versorgt, ist doch etwas unelegant.


----------



## bingo88 (7. März 2012)

Die Elektronik im Laufwerk benötigt relativ saubere Spannungen, so direkt Netzteil dranbasteln wird die sicherlich nicht so toll finden. Was mir jetzt spontan einfallen würde: 12V Netzteil nehmen, dickes Elko dahinter (-> Schwankungen durch Gleichrichtung abfedern), 12V durschleifen und die 5V über einen LM7805 abgreifen. So ungefähr halt ^^

Was dann noch zu beachten wäre: Wie viel Strom genehmigt sich das LW? Das muss das NT natürlich noch bereitstellen, sollte also auch etwas mehr als 400 mA liefern können


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2012)

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt bei dem nicht getestet, aber Grundverbrauch von Laufwerken bewegt sich ja typischer weise bei 1-2 W und bei zwei anderen habe ich mal 5 W Aufschlag während des Spin-Ups gemessen (am Netzteil - also definitiv <<0,5 A am Laufwerk selbst). Ein paar Kondensatoren zur Glättung der 5 V wären kein Problem (da liegt genug Schrott rum ) , aber solange keines der Netzteile ~den Spannungsbereich liefert, hilft mir das nicht.

Mich verwundert halt weiterhin die fehlende Leistungsabgabe allgemein.


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2012)

> Ich rede hier von den vergossenen Dingern, die in die Steckdose kommen. Nicht von den verschraubten Billigdingern, die in den PC kommen, obwohl sie in den Müll gehören


 
Ich auch 

Manchmal sind sie vergossen, manchmal auch nicht, in ersterem Fall hat man eben Pech gehabt


----------



## NCphalon (8. März 2012)

Hm, also ich hab hier en Samsung SH-R522 rumliegen, das brauch laut Datenblatt bis zu 25,5W bzw. je 1,5A auf den beiden Stromschienen (Brenner), vllt. solltest du dir das nomma überlegen mit den Noname Netzteilen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2012)

Brenner  
(Davon abgesehen sind 25 W echt verdammt viel. Brenner gibt es auch als USB-Version und da stehen 2,5 W zur Verfügung)


----------



## NCphalon (8. März 2012)

Alte Laufwerke können auch viel ziehen, stehn da vllt irgendwelche Angaben in mA drauf?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2012)

0,6A@5V, 1A@12V.
Aber wie gesagt: Ich hätte es auch mit weniger versucht, weil ich nicht glaube, dass das dauerhaft benötigt wird (im Worst Case sind die Netzteile dann halt wirklich hinüber ). Aber passende Spannungen müssen halt doch sein.


----------



## OctoCore (8. März 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt wurde.... manche Steckernetzteile bringen ohne Last mehr. Bei Belastung brechen die dann auf die gewünschte Endspannung zusammen. Schräg, aber wahr. Aber das mit 0 V kenne ich noch nicht.
Und vor allem - (alte) CD-Laufwerke ziehen richtig mächtig Saft beim Anlaufen. Hat früher oft genug gereicht - im Zeitalter der Pentiumrechner mit Standard-Netzteil bis 200 Watt -, bei laufendem Rechner den Molex-Stecker ins CD-LW zu schieben, um den Rechner damit spontan auszuschalten. Allerdings hat man damals noch nicht soviel Gesummse um NT-Qualität gemacht wie heutzutage.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (13. März 2012)

Evtl. waren die, wo "0V" raus kommt, Netzteile mit Wechselspannung? Dann zeigt das Multimeter im "DC"-Modus natürlich nur den Gleichspannungsanteil an, was u.U. dann ein paar mV sind...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2012)

Nö, waren alle DC.


----------



## Fireb0ng (13. März 2012)

Das was 16V anzeigt ist die Leerlaufspannung. Wenn du unter Last erneut schaust sollte es 13V haben.
Da hat Octo Recht.


----------



## taks (13. März 2012)

Bei dem wo 0V raus kommen, kannst ja mal einen Widerstand reinklemmen. Sozusagen als Lastsimulation.

Bei den anderen könnte es sein, dass wenn sie nicht eine saubere Gleichspannung bringen, ein digitaler Voltmeter überfordert ist.
Hast nicht nen alten mit Nadel? Vermutlich würde der eher etwas gescheites anzeigen.


----------



## joasas (20. März 2012)

5V? Nimm einfach ein Handynetzteil. Da es ein Schaltnetzteil ist, ist es automatisch geregelt, sprich du hast deine 5V+-10%. 

Du hast vermutlich nur ungeregelte Netzteile. Ist nicht weiter schlimm wenn man 0815 Geräte daran betreibt, aber ich würde heutzutage ein geregeltes vorziehen.


----------

